# Howdy



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all,

My name's Rob and I'm crazy about animals


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Rob

:welcomeany

Hoooow Crazy about animals?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love crazy animals! Or was it crazy animals love me...*more coffee, more coffee*


----------



## RobM (Apr 3, 2010)

crazy enough to be eaten by one and be happy about it!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

RobM said:


> crazy enough to be eaten by one and be happy about it!


 :lol: 
You'll do then.

Speaking generally, I prefer animals to humans; they don't give me any jip.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

tratallen said:


> RobM said:
> 
> 
> > crazy enough to be eaten by one and be happy about it!
> ...


Defo!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

RobM said:


> crazy enough to be eaten by one and be happy about it!


Which one?!


----------

